# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  "Gay Paradë" do të mbahet në Shqipëri më 17 maj

## Sharri-Liburna

*"Gay Paradë" do të mbahet në Shqipëri më 17 maj*



"Gay Paradë" do të zhvillohet edhe në Tiranë, ashtu siç ndodh në vende të tjera në çdo 17 maj, në ditën ndërkombëtare të homoseksualëve dhe lesbikeve.
Kreu i "Ambasadës Pink", Altin Hazizaj kërkoi që në Tirane të ngrihet flamuri i komunitetit "LGBT" (Lesbians, Gay, Bisexual and Transexuals), të cilin do t’ia dorëzoje kryeminsitrit Sali Berisha pikërisht në këtë ditë.
"Shtatëmbëdhjetë  maji është një ditë speciale për ne. Është dita ndërkombëtare kundër homofobisë. Një nga sheshet kryesore të Tiranës do të ketë pa dyshim evenimente, që do të ketë të bëjnë me promovimin, garantim dhe pa dyshim, respektimin e të drejtave të këtij komuniteti. Pa diskutim, ne do t’i kërkojmë autoriteteve shqiptare që në 17 maj të ngrënë flamurin LGBT, përkrah flamurit shqiptar, në këtë 100-vjetor të themelimit të shtetit tonë. Mendojmë që të kemi aktivitete, duke nisur nga ajo që duhet parada e flamurit, ku duam t’i dorëzojmë flamurin tonë vetë kryeministrit Sali Berisha", u shpreh Hazizaj.
Përfaqësues të Ambasadës Pink dhe "LGBT" kanë kërkuar mbështetjen e Avokatit të Popullit, Igli Totozani, pasi sipas tyre ata ndihen të diskriminuar në vendin tonë, ndonëse sipas tyre përbëjnë 10 për qind të popullsisë.
"Ne do të nisim një bashkëpunim me ambasadën, me një fokus të caktuar që është promovimi, respektimi, garantimi dhe përmirësimi i të drejtave të këtij komuniteti në Shqipëri. Ne kemi informacion se ka shkelje të natyrave të ndryshme, si keqtrajtime nga policia dhe deri tek ato që mund të duken si më të thjeshta, por që peshojnë rëndë, nga një fjalor i papërshtatshëm, qoftë nga organe dhe institucione shtetërore, që për mendimin tonë janë të papranueshme", deklaroi Avokati i Popullit.
Totozani tha se së shpejti do të përgatitet një raport në lidhje me respektimin e të drejtave të këtij komuniteti së bashku me rekomandime, i cili do të paraqitet në parlament. /MIA/

http://alsat-m.tv/lajme/rajoni/122375.html


*100 vjet me pas, nji fitore me shum, me organizaten e Pederastav,*  :i terbuar:

----------


## Edvin83

Prit nja 54 000 postime brenda nje ore tani ne kete teme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ane

> Prit nja 54 000 postime brenda nje ore tani ne kete teme


Filloi ... :ngerdheshje: 
Postimi nr 1:
Une si kuptoj se cka duan te tregojne ,se jane anormal??!!
Pse kane nevoje ti bejne publicitet anormalitetit??!!

----------


## goldian

po mire keto duhet marrin leje diku nje here per te tilla organizime apo jo

----------


## Scion

10% e popullates gay? WTF
Nga i merr shifrat ky dylberi?

----------


## goldian

na falni per ndonje gabim ju qe keni shkollat e larta
sipas tij i bie te jene mbi 300 000 mije shqiptar gay e lesbe apo kam shtu nej zero kot une

----------


## PINK

Ska ndonje gje. Si gjithe bota dhe shqipet. Ju rre mendja se jeni ndryshe?! lol

----------


## Edvin83

> na falni per ndonje gabim ju qe keni shkollat e larta
> sipas tij i bie te jene mbi 300 000 mije shqiptar gay e lesbe apo kam shtu nej zero kot une


E ke gabim: eshte mbi 10% ose >10%  :buzeqeshje: 
Diku te 300 000-400 000  :shkelje syri:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Do jete nje eksperiment i lezetshem per te pare menyren sesi do reagojne shqiptaret  :buzeqeshje:  Nuk e di se kush shqiptar do kete byt. qe te dale haptazi e te thote qe eshte gay.  :ngerdheshje:  Ja njoni tek Big Brother Albania doli, por ne gjithe ate miting ishalla spo na del ndonje fytyre e njohur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Do jete nje eksperiment i lezetshem per te pare menyren sesi do reagojne shqiptaret  Nuk e di se kush shqiptar do kete byt. qe te dale haptazi e te thote qe eshte gay.  Ja njoni tek Big Brother Albania doli, por ne gjithe ate miting ishalla spo na del ndonje fytyre e njohur


me na fik zoti me pa naj mixh a naj daje aty ahahahahahha ku me hy mrapa lol

----------


## PINK

Se Kane frike nuk do te thote qe ska! Lol. Ja per kete mbase do dalin ne parade qe te zbuten nje cik keto si puna e derjos  :perqeshje: . Ore ato llogarite si I beni ju akoma me 3 million?! Se aq ka qene pa ardh une ne USA , aq vazhdon te jete akoma?! Lol

----------


## derjansi

> Se Kane frike nuk do te thote qe ska! Lol. Ja per kete mbase do dalin ne parade qe te zbuten nje cik keto si puna e derjos . Ore ato llogarite si I beni ju akoma me 3 million?! Se aq ka qene pa ardh une ne USA , aq vazhdon te jete akoma?! Lol


pink ato si puna e derjos do egersohen ne ma shum e ku ti shofim mrapa kena me u hy ne dru

----------


## PINK

E pra ti macho. Pse su hyn ne dru ketej ? E? Te dhimbsen ato te shqiperesi kshu?! lol

----------


## derjansi

> E pra ti macho. Pse su hyn ne dru ketej ? E? Te dhimbsen ato te shqiperesi kshu?! lol


cem interesojn kto mu, ktu kshtu e gjeta atje do ta majm sic e kemi.

megjithse en ktu as nuk kam pas shoqni me faggots, larg flliqsinave

----------


## PINK

Po mire ore, dakord mos u shoqero po ste jep njeri te drejten ti keqtrajtosh. Dhe une se aprovoj por eshte jeta e tyre. Skeni pse beheni me komplekse. Nuk eshte virus si gripi, edhe u trembet ju. Ju rre mendja se bota ka homosexual dhe shqiptaret Jane ndryshe. Puhlease. Pranoni realitetin dhe mos u beni hipokrite . lol

----------


## derjansi

PINK na le rahat lol

----------


## Lexuesi_

Vallah veq skam ku e marr nje tenk me mitroloz, more mitrolozin po e gjaj ama tanken e me tju dal perpara me jav kallxu gajave paraden... Garant Xhehnetin e Garantun e kisha pas  :ngerdheshje:  

Hoxha ka thane. Therren me hek prej udhe a sevap, e le ma faren e flliqt.

----------


## Edvin83

> Vallah veq skam ku e marr nje tenk me mitroloz, more mitrolozin po e gjaj ama tanken e me tju dal perpara me jav kallxu gajave paraden... Garant Xhehnetin e Garantun e kisha pas  
> 
> Hoxha ka thane. Therren me hek prej udhe a sevap, e le ma faren e flliqt.


Kur ke mitraloz, dil hidhjua ato plumba serbeve a maqedoneve, se ata gej shqiptare jane e ku i dihet na hyjne ne pune ndokund.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Jo more tenka nuk te duhet,veq mitrolezin e hyp ne kali te gjergjit.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Kur ke mitraloz, dil hidhjua ato plumba serbeve a maqedoneve, se ata gej shqiptare jane e ku i dihet na hyjne ne pune ndokund.




Shqiptaret njehere duhet me i shliru prej shqiptarve fares se flliqt e tani vet shlirohen prej tjerve.  :ngerdheshje:  


Hahaha Sharri-Liburna, po prej dridhjeve tutna ja rrzojn kryt peles se skenderbegut se ide e mire.

----------

